

Now you can give out your phone number without giving up your privacy. - SVTyler
https://www.numberproxy.com/

======
maaaats
I can't find any information about it, so I ask here: Will this work world-
wide, or just for specific areas? Or will it just cost more having a call
routed to an other country?

And what kind of numbers will I get? Getting a US number will probably mean
zero calls for me, as I'm not in the US and people will probably not call a
foreign number.

~~~
SVTyler
Right now we only have support for US and Canadian numbers, but you can call
and receive calls world wide. We have been working on support for non-US phone
numbers, what country specifically would you like to see?

------
anxx
cost, how much will it cost. do not make me fill out a form before you tell
me.

~~~
tedder
The costs are identical to Burner: $1.99 gets you a short-term temporary
phone. They use the same price points and credit system.

------
drucken
What does this service offer over the market leader, Burner
(<http://burnerapp.com/>)?

Is it the Bitcoin support?

~~~
SVTyler
NumberProxy and Burner both offer similar services. The main differences are
_Burner is a native iOS/Android app so your disposable number is tied to your
cellphone. NumberProxy is a web based application so you can use any phone, or
no phone at all._ NumberProxy accepts Bitcoin. *NumberProxy has SIP support.

We feel that response so far from our users is that the two applications are
unique and have some very different feature sets.

------
tezza
There have been a number of these services over the years. Some have
disappeared.

I first used one in 2001 to stop recruiters calling me after I had found a
job. I use several numbers to put into web forms as well.

<http://Flextel.com> offer free (i.e. disposable) numbers and a lot of other
sophisticated telephony.

------
kalleboo
Do you recycle your numbers? I once got a T-Mobile prepaid phone and had drug
dealers and bill collectors calling me all day.

~~~
SVTyler
No, we don't recycle numbers. But just because we don't recycle our numbers
doesn't guarantee that you will get a "clean" number from our service or any
other carrier. Numbers, like IP addresses are a finite resource and they do
get reissued eventually. In any case, with NumberProxy, if you get a number
that has some "history" you can just toss it and get a new one. They are
designed to be ephemeral.

------
olivier1664
About "using bitcoin for complete privacy", the service will know the client
phone number, no?

~~~
SVTyler
Many users want to know if using NumberProxy allows you to use your phone
anonymously, and the answer is no. NumberProxy was created to provide user-to-
user privacy, meaning that if you call or text someone your primary number is
not visible to the person you are communicating with and is not easily
traceable. Full details can be found in our Terms of Service and Privacy
policy, but these are the basics: Once a number expires or you manually toss
it, it’s not easy for us to figure out much about you or your conversations,
your associated phone number is removed from our active servers. We do keep
backups of our data for 24 hours and should these records be subpoenaed, we
will cooperate with law enforcement. NumberProxy is great if you are trying to
protect your phone number from other people. If you are trying to protect your
phone number or conversations from the police or equivalent, it’s probably
best to seek another solution.

~~~
jlgaddis
I'm assuming that "our data" includes records of who communicated with who?

In other words, once "[y]our data" is deleted (after 24 hours), you have no
other record of who (e.g. "a phone number") communicated with who (e.g.
"another phone number")?

------
drorweiss
Cool, always wanted one of those... could be useful once you expand outside
North-America

